# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Piktori Stefan Stefani në Michigan, USA

## Fiori

*Djali*

----------


## Fiori

*Ikona*

----------


## Fiori

*Peisazh*

----------


## Fiori

*Piktori Stefan Stefani me te birin ne mbremjen artistike Michigan, USA - 04.14.2002*

----------


## Fiori

*Lutja*

----------


## Fiori

*Liqeni*

----------


## Fiori

*Piktura Fetare*

----------


## Fiori

*Shtëpi*

----------


## Fiori

Ne mbremje nga ato pak fjale qe shkembeva me piktorin mora vesh se pikturat e tij shiten me cmime nga $1500 deri ne $2500. Kuptohet qe vlerat e artit jane te medha por u befasova disi kur degjova per keto cmime... Cfare mendime kini apo cfare eksperienca te ketij lloji?! 

Nuk dua te ul ketu punen e piktorit pasi kuptohet dhe ai duhet te fitoje dicka ne menyre qe te vazhdoje te pikturoje por ne qofte se do te benit nje ankand me keto piktura cila do te ishte shuma me e madhe qe do jepnit per nje nga punimet me lart?

Pershendetje (Fjalët)

----------


## liliella

fiori 
faleminderit qe e solle ne diskutim kete pasi dhe une isha e interesuar te di sa sa vleresohen artistat shqiptar. eshte teper e veshtire ti gjykosh gjerat sipas vleres monetare . me duket dicka e padrejte qe te besh shkembim nje pjese arti me ca letra me ngyre qe ne vetvete jane bere  si arti i jetes. 
para dy ditesh ne shkolle qe i ftuar nje artist nga HARLEM NY dhe po jepte nje ekspozite te vogel. une dhe kata arritem aty nga fundi se ishim ne klase dhe morem pjese vetem ne bashkebisedimet ndermjet artistit dhe nxenesve. artisti eshte JAMES DELAVEGA . nuk e di nese njihet jashte new yorkut po ketu i has punimet e tija ne rruge (literally). ai mund te konsiderohet nje nga ato pop artists dhe shumicen e punes e ka murale dhe neper trotuaret e ny. ne te dyja mbetem te pakenaqura sepse na la shijen e nje prostitute qe vetem shet artin . nje nga pyetjet qe ngrita ishte nese e ka te veshtire te ndahet nga arti i tij . (emotional attachment to it) 
 per te illustruar pergjigjen e tij ky fare thjesht mori nje cope kartoni dhe ne te vuri logon e delaveges  qe ishte thjesht nje interpretim i engjejve te mikelanxhelos. ma dha dhe pastaj me tha ta gris ne dysh. hezitova pasi mendova qe ishte nje pjese arti dhe nuk doja ta grisja . dhe me ne fund e grisa dhe ai me tha "ja kjo eshte lidhja qe kam une me artin tim . " 
 arti per te ishte nje bisnes me logon dhe emrin e tij . i shiste emrin dhe jo artin mesa kuptuam ne. 
ne fund arrita te marr ne shtepi nje pune te tija qe ai e beri ne cast. eshte nje karikature e imja dhe e kates e shoqeruar me thenien "two heads are better than one. 



ok fiori dua te di nese ky piktori stefani jeton ne mich apo ishte thjesht i ftuar per vizite. nuk e di nese do te blija dicka nga ai pasi nuk jane te shijes po ndoshta do blija dicka qe illustron shqiperine dhe kjo do te ishte e vetmja inicjative . 

lilith

----------


## denku

Personalisht une nuk do jepja ate shume dollaresh.Ndoshta sepse nuk shoh ndonje gje te vecante ne stilin e ketij piktori.Megjithate i uroj  fat te tille gjithmone.
Pershendetje!!!!!

----------


## armando2001

Une kam pare ne Shqiperi punime shume me te arrire se keto madje nga  piktore shume me  te rinj. Cmimet qe paguan per punime si te mesipermet ne shqiperi mund te vertiten rreth $100-150, madje duke qene pak doreleshuar. Megjithte tregu amerikan si me i fuqishem e perballon 10 fishin. Persa kohe qe ka njerez qe ja blejne punimet me ato cmime i uroj shume fat autorit dhe ishalla i shiten sa me shume piktura.

----------


## peoples

....statuja qe rafiguron Michael Jackson eshte shitur ne merkaton e Artit per 5,6 milion dollare.Kjo eshte nje veper e Jeff Koons.
Pra sic edhe shikohet mora nje shembull te nje artisti qe akoma sot eshte ne veprimtari,pra produktiv;ndersa po te merrja shembuj te artisteve qe sot jane te kujtuar vetem nepermjet librave te historise se artit,shfrat do te varjonin nga perkatesia e ciles rryme dhe nga rinovimi  i tendencave historike.Por a eshte gjithe ky treg objektiv ne vendosjen e cmimeve te veprave artistike?Sipas meje gjithcka eshte nje shkak per te vendosur ne funksion nje zingjir te madh,nje industri piratesh qe spekullojne me veprat e ndryshme,me jeten e artistave,aq sa arrijne te krijojne nje ndryshim radikal tek krijimtari e tyre,perderisa ato t'i nenshtrohen ligjeve te rrepta e te hekurta te tregut.
Dhe shume artiste sot neperkemben nga nje komercializim,nga disa teoricien qe e kane analizuar krijimtarine si nje vlere per te ngritur nje perandori,ku fitimi dhe perfitimi i artisteve eshte teper inferior ne drejtim,te nje kaste,qe e paautorizuar per te ringjallur artin,mohon dhe degjeneron gjenerata te tera artistesh.
Ndersa nje treg arti shqiptar?E veshtire pasi nuk mund te pretendohet qe te jete nje pervoje e madhe edhe nga ato artiste qe kane shitur apo qe mundohen te gjejne tregje per punet e tyre.Shitja eshte shume inferiore,saqe shpesh here kapen shifra "banale",edhe nga artiste qe te pakten jane ne kete fushe me vite,japin leksione apo qe edhe kane emigruar jashte.Shifra te tilla 1000$ apo 2000$ jane qesharake kur flasim per nje veper artistike te mirfillte,sepse arti gjithnje ka qene i paguar dhe mjaft mire,e si rrjedhoje nje fitim i tille nuk arrin te justifikoje kete sipermarrje,kete rruge te rrezikshme.

----------


## armando2001

Nuk jam dakord me mendimin tend qe shifrat prej $1000 apo $2000 dollaresh qenkan krejt banale. Une mendoj se jane teper bujare per punime te nje cilesie mesatare me te cilat tregu eshte i stermbushur.

Ndersa ne Shqiperi eshte mese e vertete qe nuk ekziston nje treg i mirefillte arti por megjithate shumica e piktoreve arrijne ti shesin punimet e tyre ne menyre te drejtperdrejte duke evituar agjentet gjakpires te artit. Veprat e arrira kapin cmime relativisht te larta krahasuar me nivelin jetesor  te shqiptareve. Shume prej ketyre artisteve bejne nje jete komode ne nje shtet ku shumica mezi ushqehen me buke. Mos te harrojme se kjo eshte shume e rendesishme kur kujtojme qe Van Gogu i madh kur vdiq nuk pati gje tjeter vecse leckat e trupit dhe punimet qe deri sa vdiq nuk ja bleu kush.

E shikon pra, arti jo gjithmone ka sjelle fitime pasi shpeshhere artistet dhe vlerat e tyre zbulohen dhe vlersohen pas vdekjes. 

Koha ne te cilen jetojme eshte nje periudhe e rendesishme sidomos per artistet pasi arti vlersohet dhe cmimet jane te tilla qe te pakten i lejojne artistet te vazhdojne punen e tyre te qete financiarisht. Ketu behet fjale per artiste te mirefillte me talent dhe eksperience dhe jo per cilindo qe mendon se pikturon.

----------


## julian

Per mendimin tim ne momentin qe nje vepre te artit i vendoset nje cmim, humbet disa pike sepse behet prodhim dhe fatkeqesisht si me cdo prodhim (product) do amballazhim dhe paketim dhe te tjera e te tjera, keshtu qe masat shikojn cmimin dhe jo artin. Arti eshte produkt i shpirtit dhe i artistit dhe e vetmja monedhe qe mund te percaktoje vleren e vertete te tij eshte vete shpirti i admiruesit.

----------


## peoples

Une spo flisja per historine ,per nivelin financiar te artisteve te se kaluares.
E di qe Van Gogh,pa bujarine dhe rendesine e Leo-s nuk do te kishte prodhuar gjithe ato piktura,por eshte edhe aq e vertete qe sot,ne kohet qe po jetojme duhet te jemi koshient qe s'ekziston me mendimi klasik qe puna ime do te kushtoje miliona ne te ardhmen,edhe pse sot ajo shitet per dy leke.

Komercializimi dhe perdorimi i Artit kane bere qe me punen e artisteve,me prodhimtarine qe ato kane,bejne te "jetojne" (sic e thashe me lart),disa zingjir njerezish;keto kritike,Muzeume... e te tjere.

Arti ska cmim? Absurde,sot ai vlen me shume se ne asnje epoke;ne gjithe keto eksperienca dhe zhvillime te teknollogjise multimediale ...per artistet eshte me e veshtire.... sesa te manipulojne nje penel.....

----------


## armando2001

Une te dhashe pergjigje vetem sepse ty te dukej se nje cmim prej $1000 ose $2000 dollaresh ishte i ulet per pikturat e mesiperme, mendim me te cilin une me shijet e mija nuk jam dakord. Prandaj dhe permenda qe ekzistojne shume piktore me te talentuar ne Shqiperi te cilet po te kishin pasur nje agjent te mire arti megjithese gjakpires do te kishte 10 ose 20fishuar cmimin e punimeve te tyre. Ose edhe thjesht po te jetonin ne nje vend tjeter. E megjithe veshtiresite qe kane piktoret e sotem ne Shqiperi jetojne shume me rehat se shumica e shqipetareve te thjeshte. Pra nuk po flas per histori por per te tashmen. Kjo eshte nje arritje ne krahasim me te shkuaren apo jo???


Julian

Jam dakord deri diku qe arti eshte kthyer ne nje komoditet meshume sesa duhet. Megjithate arti ka qene gjithmone i lidhur me perfitimet financiare. Vertete artistet fillojne veprimtarine e tyre nga pasioni qe kane per artin por ama ka qene financimi ai qe i ka shtyre ne te shumten e rasteve te zgjerojne krijimtarine e tyre. Fundi i fundit edhe artistet njerez jane e si te tille ju duhen te ardhura te jetojne. Vlera financiare qe ju vihet veprave te tyre eshte nje lloj cmimi qe artistet paguajne per te vazhduar te bejne ate qe dashurojne pra krijimin e veprave te tjera. Nqs ata nuk do t'i shisnin punimet e tyre do te ishte shume me e veshtire qe krijimtaria e tyre te shperthente pasi do te detyroheshin te benin pune te tjera qe do tu hiqte kohen e cmuar te krijimtarise. Sigurisht qe ka edhe perjashtime por shumica e artisteve jane kthyer ne profesioniste pikerisht nga avantazhet qe krijon shitja e artit. Jo vetem perfitimet financiare por edhe fama qe shpesh vjen me ndermjetesine e ketyre perfitimeve.

----------


## julian

Ke shume te drejte, do ishte mire per mua sikur te krijoja art 24/7 dhe te paguesha por sot per sot shoqeria nuk e vlereson artin aq shume. =(

Fatkeqsisht mbase duhet te laj pjatat e Amerikes naten dhe te bej art diten. (Flas metaforikisht ... eksiston kjo fjale? metaforikisht...hmmmm)

----------


## armando2001

Sigurisht qe megjithe ndryshimet e mentalitetit te masave ne perkrahje te artit dhe artisteve, mbetemi shume larg prej mbeshtetjes kolosale qe iu be artisteve gjate periudhes se Rilindjes Europiane si nga ana morale por vecanerisht nga ana e financimit te veprave te tyre qe tashme jane kthyer ne kryevepra te artit boteror.

Pra eshte shume i rendesishem financimi i artisteve dhe artit te tyre per te pasur krijime sa me cilesore. Per te arritur kete duhen edukuar brezat, ju duhet futur fryma e dashurise dhe admirimit te artit qe ne bankat e shkolles. Duhen hapur galeri dhe ekspozita qe frekuentohen ne menyre te rregullt dhe te organizuar nga breza te moshave te ndryshme. Vetem ne kete menyre do te mund te nxisim talentet e reja si dhe sipermarresit e ardhshem te artit te krijuar prej tyre. Do te ishte nje ndihme e madhe per artin sikur nje pjese e mire e popullsise te mund te kthehej ne admirues dhe sidomos ne konsumatore privat veprash artistike. Kjo do te ishte nje ndihme e madhe per gjithe artistet e sidomos per talentet e rinj.

----------


## julian

...por mos harro se jetojme ne nje kohe ku konsumatoret vlerosojne me shume nje prodhim material sesa nje veper arti. Pra shumica e popullsise vlerosojne gjerat praktike, metarialiste dhe harrojne qe nuk do ti marrin me vete keto kur te kalojne ne boten tjeter, kurse arti, memorjet dhe procesi i te jetuarit  te clirojne shpirtin dhe jetojne pergjithmone; po flasim per nje teme shume te gjate dhe te thelle qe me acaron dhe nervozon nganjehere sepse shikoj reth e rotull me cpo ndodhe ne bote dhe jam shume pesimist per te ardhmen. E vetmja gje qe do te cliroje boten nga injoranca dhe egoizmi eshte nje revolucion spiritual. Njerezimi duhet te re-vleresoj se cka me shume rendesi ne jete, dhe per mendim tim ne vente te pare eshte Arti sepse arti eshte jeta vete, dhe vetem nepermjet Artit dhe artit te zbulimit (Discovery) mund te kuptojme brendesit e verteta dhe te bukura te shpirtit te njeriut. Kur flas per Artin kam parasysh te gjitha menyrat e Artit.

"Art comes in many different forms, shapes, sizes, colors while exhibiting the entire spectrum of emotions. It is of the most complex or simplest form, yet in an essence carries as its message a common denominator, that very same substance that poets write about, classisist musicians longed for, vocalists sing and dancers dance to. Through all artistic endevors they attempt to enter the human soul and pierce it with the various emotions we are blessed with as human beings. It is these GOD given traits that I celebrate and make part of my art. My opproach towards this matter is instinctive, sincere and natural." - Julian Sula

----------

